

Ask HN: What are the best ways to cope with startup stress? - sanchitbareja

Startups can take quite a toll on one&#x27;s mental state. What are the best ways to cope with the stress and keep focussed on the product and growth?
======
reechRaghu
Exercise. Make sure you to get that Serotonin when you can.

~~~
vishnupr
I'd agree to this. Daily exercise(For me, running) has the biggest positive
impact on my mood and helps to keep my mind off work for the entire duration
of the run.

~~~
mstjern
What they said. Times 10.

